# Rahmengröße Wildsau Hardride und Wildsau DH bz. Dropsau



## Elfriede (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen! Wollte mal fragen, was für ne Rahmengröße ihr bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt.

Will mir ne neue Sau zulegen, weiß aber noch nicht welche. Fahre zur Zeit ne Hardride in L bei 1,82 m. Finde aber irgendwie, dass sie etwas zu lang und träge ist. Hab aber auch keine Lust mir bei einem kurzen Rahmen die Knie am Lenker einzuschlagen.

Hoffe mal auf eure Hilfe.


----------



## woodstock (25. Oktober 2006)

fahre ne hardride in M bei 1.73, bin auch schon die in S gefahren und die war wirklich verdammt agil. um rumzuhüpfen sicher richtig, aber bezweifle, dass die sich aufm dh besser macht als ne M!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (25. Oktober 2006)

1,78 m Körpergröße
Wildsau HR FR in M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr


----------



## TinglTanglTom (25. Oktober 2006)

bin 185 fahre hardride single in M mit 42er sitzrohr und 550er oberohr, stoße am lenker nich an und fahren tut sichs auch toll 

PS: Verkaufe das gute stück gerade, intresse??


----------



## Marina (25. Oktober 2006)

ich fahr die Hardride in S bei 1,66m trägt aber sicher nichts hilfreiches bei ^^*


----------



## mani.r (26. Oktober 2006)

Hardride in Gr. M bei 181cm
L ist schon zu groß
kommt immer dauf an was du fahren willst aber mit dem hardride bis halt im aufbau sehr flexibel.
hab mir die knie bis jetzt nur beim sturz angehauen.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2006)

eigentlich wäre ja noch die Schrittlänge entscheident, oder? 

Also ich hab (hatte / werde haben) eine Wildsau Team als HC Freerider aufgebaut. Bin 186cm groß, Rahmen ist in M und ich hab mir erst einmal im Wiegetritt die Knie an der Gabelkrone meiner 888rc (Doppelbrücke) angehauen.  
Ich wollte aber auch nichts größeres. Wenn man ein Tourenorientiertes Bike aufbauen wollte, oder DH-Race würde ich aber schon ne L nehmen.


----------



## rsu (26. Oktober 2006)

Fahre bei 180cm ne Hardride in M. L wäre mir sicher zu groß und S zum hochtreten wohl etwas kurz


----------



## El-Ollinero (26. Oktober 2006)

Habe bei 180cm eine Teamsau in M bestellt.
Hoffe sie kommt nächste Woche -.-


----------



## Airhaenz (26. Oktober 2006)

Bei 175 bin ich ne S gefahren. Ist zu kurz für Doppelbrücke(meine Knie..), aber optimal für Manuals.. Würde eine M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr empfehlen: SM Sau..


----------



## Marina (26. Oktober 2006)

gekürztes sitzrohr is bekanntlich fürn arsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (26. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> gekürztes sitzrohr is bekanntlich fürn arsch



Bei M nicht unbedingt


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2006)

rsu schrieb:


> Bei M nicht unbedingt


Also bei der Wildsau Team und bei der 0815DH (Ex Keiler) ist es für den Arsch... 
Bei der Team muss der Sattel 6-8 cm aus dem Rohr, bei der 0815 2-4cm (Je nach Setting), sonst schlägt die Schwinge an.  

Ich würde meinen Sattel gerne weiter versenken...   

Sattelklemme ist bei der Team auch für den Arsch... Ich hab jetzt einen Tune-Würger, der einzige bei dem man nicht so schnell 2 Spanner hat...  
Aber da kann El-Ollinero demnächst auch was zu sagen. Er will es ja mit dem original Alutech Spanner ausprobieren.


----------



## FrohesNeues (27. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin 186cm groß (oder klein...alles relativ) und fahre die Hardride in M.
Komme damit auch immer  noch sehr gut den Berg hoch, obwohl sie nicht unbedingt leicht ist, wobei mir die Beine noch nie an den Lenker gestoßen sind.
L ist zu groß!


----------



## Airhaenz (27. Oktober 2006)

Marina schrieb:


> gekürztes sitzrohr is bekanntlich fürn arsch



 Was willst du uns damit sagen  

Also für meinen Arsch beutzte ich einen Sattel beim Radfahren..


----------



## Elfriede (27. Oktober 2006)

Fährt einer hier einen Keiler? Wenn ja welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße. Wie kommt ihr damit zurecht.

mfg Björn


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2006)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen
> 
> Also für meinen Arsch beutzte ich einen Sattel beim Radfahren..


Sie will das sagen, was ich schon versucht hatte zu erklären. Bei Ihrer Hardride in S muss die Sattelstütze zig cm aus dem Rohr schauen, damit der Sattel nicht von der Wippe besuch bekommt. Also braucht man die Sattelstrebe garnicht gekürzt zu bestellen, das bringt nichts.
Bei der Wildsau und dem Keiler in M sieht es auch noch so aus. Andere Modelle kenn ich noch nicht gut genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (27. Oktober 2006)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Bei der Wildsau und dem Keiler in M sieht es auch noch so aus.



Falsch! Hab ne M Hardride und da is noch ausreichend Platz zw Sattel und Reifen/Wippe zum Kürzen (was ich demnächst auch machen werde). Es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Einstellmöglichkeiten um pauschal zu sagen "das geht nicht".


----------



## der-tick.de (27. Oktober 2006)

rsu schrieb:


> Falsch! Hab ne M Hardride und da is noch ausreichend Platz zw Sattel und Reifen/Wippe zum Kürzen (was ich demnächst auch machen werde). Es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Einstellmöglichkeiten um pauschal zu sagen "das geht nicht".


Sorry, hatte nur Wildsau geschrieben. Bei meiner Wildsau Team in M geht es in keiner einzigen Einstellung, den Sattel voll zu versenken! 
Hartdrides hab ich bis jetzt zu wenig gesehen und gefahren.


----------



## Marina (27. Oktober 2006)

also bei mir wars eben fürn arsch, da wie schon erwähnt wurde, der sattel eh nich runter kann...


----------



## woodstock (27. Oktober 2006)

bei der hardride ist das auch abhängig von dem wippenloch im rahmen! wenn ihr unten einhängt, habt ihr mehr sattelspielraum! bei meiner gekürzten M muss ich den sattel auch nen stücken rausmachen, vlt 2cm, aber who cares? niedriger sattel drauf, spart gewicht und sieht geiler aus als son sofa!


----------



## El-Ollinero (27. Oktober 2006)

@ der-tick.de

Wenn mein Schnellspanner von der Wippe zerschrotet wird, darf mir der Jürgen oder wer auch immer von Alutech einen neuen Meißeln und evtl. eine neue Wippe.
Es steht nirgendwo das ich diesen Schnellspanner nicht an allen Alutechbikes benutzen darf.
(Bei Banshee ging es mit dem Original Teleskop Gedönse auch.)
Ich dachte wenn Alutech Rahmen, dann auch Stütze und Klemme.
Habe auch keinen Bock, für ne Dekandente Diabolus-Stütze 100 Euro zu bezahlen.
Der Würger kostet auch min. 41 Euro, aber für was? 
Mehr als klemmen will der ja auch nicht, mir zu teuer.

*@Alutech?

Bitte schreibt auf Eurer Seite, das man Eure eigenen Sattelklemmen nicht mit allen Modellen benutzen kann, ohne eine zünftige Kollision zu riskieren.
Danke.
*


----------



## Marina (27. Oktober 2006)

ja das wär echt nett... musste  meine klemme auch umbauen -.-* ich meind es wurde mit gutem gewissen gekürzt und dann passt die klemme nich?!


----------



## Airhaenz (27. Oktober 2006)

Also bei meiner Hardride lies sich der Sattel voll versenken Das HR traff den Sattel nicht.Es gab aber erheblich Probleme mit dem Sattelschnellspanner. Ich hab in der Vergangenheit schon ausführlich dazu geantwortet.
- Entweder super schmales Teil benutzen; eventuell Schraubklemmung
- Den orginal Alutech mit Klemme vorne und ~ 30 Grad nach hinten oben gerichtet (halt so ,dass er parallel zur eingefederten Wippe ist)

aber wie immer gilt bei Alutech: Bei jeder Sau geht probieren über studieren(geiler Klugschei$$errspruch ;-)


----------



## TinglTanglTom (27. Oktober 2006)

also manchmal frag ich mich schon...

was ich nicht verstehe, meint ihr denn dass bei so vielen löchern für dämpfer, wippe hinterbau etc jede kombination anstandslos funktioniert?!

-das geht halt nicht-PUNKT

ganz einfach. und wer seine wildsau einstellt(hoffe es gibt noch leute die sowas machen) der muss sich natürlich bei so einem rahmen auch vergewissern wie es mit anschlagen aussieht. ist bei kona etc nicht anders!da kannste die S rahmen nur fahren wenn du den sattel rausmachst!
und wer mit voll versenkten sattel fährt macht sowieso was falsch wenn er nich grad 150m groß is.

@El-Ollinero
wieso soll er dir eine neue gebn wenn du dich nicht vergewissert hast obs überhaupt geht? ich hab nen salsa fliplock und mit dem gehts genauso wie bei nem kumpel der den alutech spanner hat!

ihr müsst euch schon manchmal schon fragen ob ihr jetzt nen neuen wagen kauft oder nen mtb rahmen, wo man sich mal bissi zeit für nehmen muss!!
is wieder genau die selbe geschichte mit dem nachschneiden von den gewinden...


----------



## rsu (27. Oktober 2006)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen! Das "Gejammer" hier is ja nich zu ertragen. Wenn man das Alutech Forum aufmerksam liest werden alle Punkte angesprochen. Ein Hinweis von Jürgen bzgl Sattelschnellspanner wäre aber nett.

Noch ein extra Hinweis für Dich El-Ollinero. Jürgen weisst ausdrücklich darauf hin dass VOR der Fahrt die jeweilige Einstellung darauf hin zu prüfen ist dass keine Teile anschlagen.


----------



## mani.r (27. Oktober 2006)

nun ja, die bikes haben halt nun mal viele einstellmöglichkeiten und nicht alles passt. ist doch normal. bei der montage stellst es doch eh komplett ein und testet das ganze mal ohne feder oder druck (wie auch immer) ob alles freigängig ist. steht doch auch in dem wisch der beim rahmen dabei ist.

beim hardride habe ich das sattelrohr kürzen lassen und bin auch froh drum. 

hab ne canyon sattelklemme aber auch nur weil die über war. die passt einwandfrei. dat ding hatte ja auch ne wippe ne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (28. Oktober 2006)

Also bei mir gibt es keine Einstellung in der ich den Sattel voll versenken kann. Und ich hab so einiges mit meinem Hinterbau durchprobiert. 
Das und das Ding mit der Sattelklemme, ist halt etwas, was man vorher gerne wissen möchte. Dann ist das auch vollkommen OK. Nur wenn es eben erst nach dem Kauf klar wird, am besten Samstag Abend beim Zusammenbau - morgen gehts auf Tour, dass man keine Sattelklemme aus dem eigenen Keller verwenden kann, ist das einfach nur dumm gelaufen.  

Beim Keiler ist der Hinterbau ja schon breit genug.  

Ich persönlich hatte damit ja keine Probleme, ich bin vorher mit Jürgens Bock probe geritten und er hat mich auch auf die Sachen hingewiesen. Also sehr Lobenswert.


----------



## gabbacore (3. November 2006)

So nochmal zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Ich, 1,94m fahre ne DROPSAU Gr. L +2cm. Kettenstrebe 465mm statt der normalen 420mm. Radstand mit Monster 1,22cm.
Mein jüngster Bruder 1,89m fährt ne DROPSAU L. Kettenstrebe 465mm statt der normalen 420mm. Radstand mit 888RC 1,21cm. 
Beide kommen damit sehr gut klar.


----------



## Maui (8. November 2006)

ich 190 hatte ne hardride in L. das war aber schon grenzwertig gross. bei 5cm kleiner würd ich auf jeden M nehmen.
Fahr jetzt einen keiler M/L. 

und da is nix fürn arsch


----------



## Monk (8. November 2006)

Habe eins in L bei 192 ;-)


----------



## no_nickname (17. November 2006)

Einsatzzweck u. Beinlänge entscheidet im Zweifelsfall
Bin 1,85 / Beinlänge 89 cm u. fahre L für Freeride u. Freeridetouren. Zum Tricksen und so wäre M evtl. besser. Aber das Schweinchen lässt sich eh geil fein abstimmen


----------



## kowski (30. Dezember 2006)

hallo, 
ich überlege mir ein hardride 04 zu zu legen, ich finde aber leider nirgendwo die geometriedaten dazu. 
kann mir da jemand helfen? 
der rahmen der mir angeboten wird ist in L zu haben. 

mfg kowski


----------



## Wipp (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe vor dem Kauf diese Frage dem Jü gestellt und er hat mir bei 180cm Körpergrösse und 83,5cm Schrittlänge zu einer Sau in L geraten.
Meine erste Probefahrt(noch keine extremen Gefälle) liess mich über die angenehme Fahrposition staunen. Habe vielleicht damit nicht das agilste Bike aber da man ja doch meistens auch mal bergauf muss werde ich bestimmt viel spass damit haben.(bei meinem Coiler hatte ich mit kurzem vorbau und grosser Gabel nachher das Gefühl auf einem Kinderfahrrad zu sitzen)
habe im Moment noch eine Gabel mit 170mm(565mm Höhe), denke aber mit einer 200mm die etwas höher baut sollte dann der Arsch auch noch weiter runterkommen für ein schöneres Downhillfeel 

Einen Eindruck vom Bike gibst hier:
http://www.alutech-bikes.com/image/hall_of_bike/hob34.jpg 

cu

wipp


----------



## Elfriede (4. Januar 2007)

Jepp! Ich bin 1,83 und hab 85 cm Treter. Ich hab mir auch auf Empfehlung von Jürgen eine Wildsau Hardride in L geholt. Für Freeriden, Dropen und bergauf super, aber nicht so agil bei Downhill und Steilkurven wie ein etwas kleinerer Rahmen (M).

Jetzt hab ich mir noch einen Keiler in M gehölt. Super wendig und agil aber eben wieder nicht so gut im bergauf Fahren, da es bei Doppelbrückengabeln mit den Knien eng wird.

Je nach Einsatszweck ist also eine Andere Rahmengröße erforderlich.
Geschmackssache.

mfg Björn


----------



## Split (6. Januar 2007)

Also ich hab meiner größe 1,90m ein Pudel in Xl bestellt.
Am besten einfach jürgen anrufen, der kann es dir dann  100% sagen welche rahmengröße für was geeignet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kowski (6. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen, 
leider hat es diesmal mit dem alutech nicht geklappt. 
falls aber in zukunft ein neuer rahmenkauf ansteht und ich das nötige kleingeld in der tasche habe wird es wohl ein alutech werden. 
danke für eure antworten. 

mfg kowski


----------



## käps<-- (8. Januar 2007)

hi...
wie nen keiler in m/l...?
jetzt "m" oder "l"...?
bin nämlich auch am überlegen.


----------



## mani.r (8. Januar 2007)

bin 182 und schrittlänge 85 allerdings hat mir der jürgen zu nem M geraten. 
das kommt halt drauf an, was du mit dem bike machen willst. 
ich fahre meist bikepark und da passt es einfach besser. wenn ich ein L hätte würde ich vielleicht auch sagen L passt. im zweifelsfall testen oder jürgen anrufen. der sagt dir das aus dem gespräch heraus was für dich in ordnung wäre.


----------



## käps<-- (8. Januar 2007)

soll ein keiler werden und mehr fürs bergab fahren gedacht sein...


----------



## downhillmezker (26. Februar 2007)

Hatte überlegt mir eine Wildsau DH zu holen, finde die Dropsau aber auch gut. Welche Sau ist besser?


----------



## Split (26. Februar 2007)

Man kann nicht sagen welche SAU besser ist,denn alle alutech sind super. es kommt hier auf deine vorlieben drauf an.Dropsau ist mehr für FR, kannst Umwefer montieren. Hat auch weniger federweg.kann man trotzdem für DH nutzen. Die Wildsau DH ist eigentlich nur für DH um alles glat zu bügeln mit 270mm federweg hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deibel (22. März 2007)

Meine Wildsau ist XXL bei 2m Körpergrösse.


----------

